# Rat breeders/rescues in Los angeles?



## herper64 (Dec 31, 2009)

do you know of any rat breeders that would ship to los angleles california? id rather buy from a breeder insted of petsmart lol


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm sure there are plenty of breeders in LA if you looked around.


----------



## holidayincambodia (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah LA is HUGE.
Besides that, most reputable breeders aren't usually willing to ship, and if at all no more than a 2-4 hour drive.

Here are some breeders in CA. 


Scaredy Kats Rats is in LA. Though I am not sure if they are active or what.

Rock Star Rats is in the LA area.

I hope this helped you out.


----------

